# Medal health insurance from Afpop for over 65s



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi

I have just turned 65 and I’m thinking of taking out Afpop’s health insurance, but I’m concerned about their attitude to pre-existing conditions. I realize that I need to declare conditions that I am aware of and that they aren’t covered. However, what about conditions I’m not aware of? At my age a lot of potential problems will be degenerative in nature and therefore could be considered as pre-existing. There seems to be little point in taking out insurance if, when it comes time to claim, problems are declared as pre-existing.

I would be very interested to hear from people who are over 65 and have taken out this policy. Have you experienced any difficulties making claims?


----------

